# Need advice on 70-75" tv



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm currently using Panasonic ST60 55" plasma and also have a Hitachi Directors series 57" RPTV in the basement. Plan is to replace the Hitachi and I'm looking for a 70 or 75" but I'm not hooked on the 4K thing yet.....it's just too new and the decent sets are north of $5K easy so I want to wait until this 4K technology settles down as well as what the manufacturers plan to offer.

I did recently view a XBR 850 and 940 and I did like the 940 but again...too much $$ for a rapidly changing and growing technology, especially for the 940 series.

So the OLED comes into play and if I omit the 4K feature, about where should I be looking to stay under $2500, or is this possible come the end of this year?

I'm a big fan of the Panny plasma, enough of one to search for a used 65" ZT series if it came down to it. I want a natural plasma-like or better PQ without the over-sharpened, pastel-ish look of some of these 4K sets.

I hear the LG OLED sets are really good, not sure where else to look.

Am I correct for thinking about waiting until at least end of next year to start looking for 4K sets?

I will be viewing the set from 9' away, 10' max.

All input and criticism welcome.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there any reason you would not want to go with a projector and screen? For the cost of a 75"+ display you could get a nice projector and screen setup and go much larger.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Upto 65 inch I will recommend any OLED over best of the best LED now like me if I am bitten with bigger the better bug, and can't afford 25K on a 77 inch OLED then God save me going south with these wankas of Sony and Samsung selling me around 1/2 price 75 - 78 inch of their non prime real estate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Excellent post ^ I also like Tony's suggestion for a projection system, but they need a light controlled room and dark walls and ceiling for the best performance.

Not that it makes a big difference, but LG's upcoming 77" G6 Signature series 4K HDR OLED will launch in late October at $20k MSRP.


----------



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

I did think about a projector...good idea btw, but my light covered walls and a sliding glass door facing the wall with the screen makes it a no-go.

After I started the thread I read up on the new Sony "Z" sets so this will change the game quite a bit 

65 is too small for what I'm after, so I think I will wait to see what Sony brings to the table in a few months.

Will surely get interesting.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Robert Zohn said:


> Excellent post ^ I also like Tony's suggestion for a projection system, but they need a light controlled room and dark walls and ceiling for the best performance.
> 
> Not that it makes a big difference, but LG's upcoming 77" G6 Signature series 4K HDR OLED will launch in late October at $20k MSRP.




That is a great news Robert. For how much I can get it for? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

If you are going to be upgrading within a few years, I would just look at a M-series Vizio 70"-80".



> VIZIO SmartCast 70" M-Series™ Ultra HD HDR Home Theater Display (M70-D3) MSRP $2000
> VIZIO SmartCast 80" M-Series™ Ultra HD HDR Home Theater Display (M80-D3) MSRP $4000


Or even the E-Series as you do not care for the highest tech (HDR)



> Vizio SmartCast 70″ E-Series Ultra HD Home Theater Display (E70u-D3) MSRP $1700


----------



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

Blacklightning said:


> If you are going to be upgrading within a few years, I would just look at a M-series Vizio 70"-80".
> 
> 
> 
> Or even the E-Series as you do not care for the highest tech (HDR)


I'm starting to lean this way, as I'm sure near the holidays they will likely be at a great price.

I don't need the latest and greatest, I would like at least a Sony 850 in terms of PQ but the 940 would be even better, but the 940 is just out of budget since the prices change so rapidly. Maybe next year or shortly after, I will pick up a better set but I agree..I think a higher end Vizio will be a great buy unless the prices of the 940 simply fall out but I doubt that will happen this year.

I would love to stay under $2K for this year, after the Sony Z series comes out and floods the market, I may up my budget next year and give this set to my mom. The end of next year will be very interesting but I really want to get one this year and let the newest tech settle down.

I do like the Vizio, but some sets I have seen have a problem with motion blur but it's not too terrible.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Sony 850 sucks, 940 I have not seen in person


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

zibawal said:


> Sony 850 sucks, 940 I have not seen in person
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't disagree more with your statement. The Sony 850 is a great display and was pretty highly regarded.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

zibawal said:


> Sony 850 sucks, 940 I have not seen in person


Really... care to add any details??? That is not very helpful. lddude:


----------



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

I was able to view the Vizio 75" M series, the Sony 850, and 940. The Vizio was a great picture but the 850 edged it slightly in detail...the 940 was just more fluid.


I did like the 850 and maybe needed some adjustment.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

adauphin said:


> I was able to view the Vizio 75" M series, the Sony 850, and 940. The Vizio was a great picture but the 850 edged it slightly in detail...the 940 was just more fluid.
> 
> 
> I did like the 850 and maybe needed some adjustment.


Keep in mind that these displays are usually not putting their best foot forward in the stores. A lot of times they'll be on "vivid" mode for maximum brightness to grab your attention. The 940 I seen had me salivating but I couldn't justify the added expense. I had to settle for the 65" X930.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

850D for my taste did not have black levels plus edge bleeding and ofcourse off axis wash away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

